# Earth and mercury leaving our shelter



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone (other than TK and Julie remember these 2 sisters that came (at the tender age of 2 months) to our shelter last May? They had 5 siblings all of which were adopted but for some reason this pair was not wanted. It may have been that we required that they be adopted together...it may havebeen the agouti coloring 

Well they are still at our shelter and are entering early adulthood. They have begun to spar with each other so they are now in separate cages but next to each other. 

They have wonderful personalities, have been handled frequently and are very people friendly. They most likely will be adopted out as singles at this point.

I am very happy to announce that Joanna Campbell the president of the Mn. Companion rabbit society has contacted us and is going to take them to Golden valley MN. where they will be housed at the Golden valley Humane Society. 
being a part of that org will be great for them as the adoption requirements are high and they will be given even more individualized attention than at our shelter. 


Anyone who is in that area ,near St paul , may be interested as they are really great already spayed 9 month old girls. 

I am happy they are getting a better chance but I am very attached to them as they have been with us so very long. They will always be in my heart and I will never forget them. Maureen


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Maureen,

I remember them! How can you forget names like Mercury and Earth??  Sounds like they're going to a good place and I'm sure they say thank you for caring for them since they were born


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so happy Joanna with MCRS can take them, maureen. Agoutis are very dear to me. Shed some tears of happiness for their transition to MN. Give them kisses. EmmaLee, their sister (which you fostered), will also be smiling.


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember them too- they are so beautiful!

I'll be thinking of these gorgeous bunnies and praying someone comes along to give them the love and attention they deserve.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I didn't know EmmaLee was their sister!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

If I had had any more space I would have adopted them myself but I thought they would remain bonded. Now if they need to be separated that would have been a problem.

Actually I am only dreaming I really don't have room for them..only wishing........


They still are extremely difficult to tell apart. The only way that I can tell who is who is that Mercury is a little darker,

I am so used to those crazy names that I forgot how crazy they are. the other 5 were venus, Jupiter, Saturn, Pluto and Mars.

The operations manager wanted to name them after the planets so since she is boss we didn't want to argue with her. 
For all I know they didn't get adopted because of the crazy names!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2008)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> Oh my gosh...I didn't know EmmaLee was their sister!



Emmalee = Lily= VENUS...she was the smallest of the 7 and the first to be adopted 
The only one to be returned..

Emmalee (aka Venus) lived with Earth and mercury for the first couple months of life.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so glad those doll babies are getting some help from a rescue! I can't believe how long they've been there. I hope they get great homes soon!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2008)

The shelter has improved a whole lot since the new operations manager, Cassandra, has been there. She truly cares about and respects all the small animals. 

Earth and Mercury were in Petco for months without one apllication . Finally we brought them back to the shelter for the last several months. 

NO ONE has ever filled out an application on them. 

Their brother, Pluto, was an agouti and he was adopted. 

They are extremely good with people and have been handled a lot. 

I just cannot figure it out. 
Julie thought it was the color but I ,personally don't know what is wrong about the color. They are the same color as Beau


----------

